# Another bad lesson on preparedness



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

https://www.alloutdoor.com/2017/04/12/dad-isnt-carrying-round-chambered-gets-self-son-killed-video/

If one is carrying a weapon, they should be prepared to use it, . . . if it is not prepared for use, . . . it should be left at home.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You might as well throw a rock if you carry a weapon that is not loaded and chambered. Sad that he and his son paid the price for that misguided concept.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sad. Very sad


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

So very sad that he did not feel "comfortable" to carry with a round chambered...granted, it only takes a second or two to rack the slide...but a lot can happen to you in that short time...JM2C


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Too many think carrying gives them the advantage. _At best_, it _can_ even the playing field. And just because you carry doesn't mean the event will always play out the way you imagined it would.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Heartbreaking. I may be wrong for my way of thinking, but I hope the murderer is met with his own, violent death. Soon.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I've heard other people say they're scared to leave one in the chamber, that it's to dangerous. If that's the case, and I know it is because I've heard people say it. Then why in the world don't they just buy a revolver? 

I know some would say capacity, but if you need more than six shots in a case like this one you're probably in trouble anyway.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

All my pistols are chambered. Even my Tokarev . Its half cocked safety is pretty good. But, its not a carry pistol.. House pistol.
My 226, 238 are loaded...
If I run out of bullets, its postal time with the knife,


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Always chambered


----------

